
Research uncovers how antidepressants actually work - alexandros
http://www.physorg.com/news185727145.html
======
hga
No, not really, they've found a way to prevent antidepressants that work on
norepinephrine from working, which is not even close to the same thing. This
method doesn't block the action Prozac, which directly acts on serotonin .

